# Gen Alpha



## German89 (Mar 24, 2020)

We will see a baby boom in 9/10 months...

They will be Generation Alpha... 

I wonder why they are called the Alpha Gen? 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 24, 2020)

Alpha gen started about 10 years ago


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 24, 2020)

lets just hope they get to call themselves a generation. with all these idiots thinking its funny to find out they have clovis and then going to walmart and laughing about it as they cough on food....i swear i hate some people


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 24, 2020)

how appropriate they would be called generation Alpha. 
A title that should be earned. 
but they can just have it just cause.
generation I dont wanna work towards a goal just gimme is what it should be called.


----------



## German89 (Mar 24, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Alpha gen started about 10 years ago



Yes... I know... But it will be interesting watching this generation.  Especially because you'll be Opa.  

Interesting to see how our new world will become.

Digital. 

This covid was our turn of the century.  We soon will live like fukin hermit crabs.


----------



## German89 (Mar 24, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> how appropriate they would be called generation Alpha.
> A title that should be earned.
> but they can just have it just cause.
> generation I dont wanna work towards a goal just gimme is what it should be called.



That's my gen, millennial and iGen.


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 24, 2020)

Hopefully, they will not repeat the past mistakes of many gone Gens.............If you don't learn from them ,,,they will happen again..!!


----------



## tinymk (Mar 24, 2020)

Generation asswipe

 because of the tp shortage.


----------



## Boytoy (Mar 24, 2020)

Aw fuk.  Not alpha


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 25, 2020)

ALPHA MALE... is all I know! dominate,
Anything & everything!


----------



## German89 (Mar 25, 2020)

tinymk said:


> Generation asswipe
> 
> because of the tp shortage.



That's my gen tiny.. we caused the shortage lmao


----------

